# Layaway at Tractor Supply Co.



## Danno77 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anybody know what the layaway terms are? I could only find one reference from 2008 on the Internet that said 25% down and 60 days. But then I read a consumer complaint aout some guy who paid from July to October, so I'm not really sure.

Their website is no help, so I figured somebody here might know. Otherwise, I'll call them up to ask.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 11, 2011)

Call.  Most places no longer offer layaway, they'd rather you apply for an interest bearing store line of credit and pay on that.  Gets more money in their pocket and get the product out of the store.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 11, 2011)

Layaway?  I haven't heard of that in over 10 years!.  Didn't realize places still had that?!


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep, they still have layaway. They told me it's 25% down with balance due in 60 days.


----------

